# Is your pup a licker( kisser?)?



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola is not a big kisser. She rarely every licks me. Just find that interesting that she is so NOT a licker and other dogs I have had in the past past were huge lickers with the tongue.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope. Not at all. I have to literally BEG him to give me a kiss...and then its like a single lick on the nose.

Reece will lick your face raw, though.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley licks, but not too crazy and will usually stop if you ask him to. I think it just depends on the dog!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Cozy, Roxy, and Lucy are kissers. Zoey is a cuddle bug but will not kiss you. Buddy will kiss other dogs, cats, and kids but not adults.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie is a licker...she will lick anyone that puts their face close enough to hers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep... he's a licker. 

My mom actually thinks I'm a #trainerfail because I haven't taught him not to lick. 

Something else he does which I love and he's done this since he was a puppy is he will do this teeny nibbling thing on my arm or shoulder. It doesn't hurt at all. We think it's either an affection thing or a "submissive gesture" like grooming.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly occasionally licks, but one thing that's for sure is a morning face licking session.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Nope, and probably because we discourage it. Not a big fan of the licking.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Chum doesn't lick faces, just hands and arms. He is an enthusiastic licker when I've applied fresh hand lotion :uhoh:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, Mercy licks.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit,is a SUPER LICKER.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

For a dog that has such a big tongue, Moose gives the littlest kisses and only when asked.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy doesn't give kisses, but he loves to lick our hands and feet.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

brianne said:


> Chum doesn't lick faces, just hands and arms. He is an enthusiastic licker when I've applied fresh hand lotion :uhoh:


This is the only time Kasey licks. It is so funny at night before bed I always use lotion and she lays in her crate licking trying to get to me! My inlaws brought their lab over this weekend and she is a major licker so I have to say I am really glad Kasey is not because it drove me crazy!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

YES!!!!! My babies can't stop.. They love wayyyyyyyyyyy to much.. lol I have to tell them "No more kisses" then they settle down..


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Jinger is a licker and Noah is not.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

mrmooseman said:


> For a dog that has such a big tongue, Moose gives the littlest kisses and only when asked.


That's about how Kelsey is, too. When we ask for kisses, she is happy to oblige. And even more cooperative when my husband asks, versus when I ask. She's a daddy's girl!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

My Golden Madison said:


> YES!!!!! My babies can't stop.. They love wayyyyyyyyyyy to much.. lol I have to tell them "No more kisses" then they settle down..


Lacey's the same way! LOL


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes! Mosby not only loves to kiss us, but he loves to lick all new items he comes in contact with (seeing what they are, perhaps????)! We've done a lot of soft mouth exercises with him to prevent biting, and I think they kind of encourage licking, so maybe that sort of urged him along????


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

brianne said:


> Chum doesn't lick faces, just hands and arms. He is an enthusiastic licker when I've applied fresh hand lotion :uhoh:


Although we discourage licking in general, Amber's favorite is LOTION! My husband doesn't let her lick at all. :wavey:


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne will lick my arms if I let him. If I put my face to his and say 'kiss', he'll press his lips to mine or give a little lick, he's so gentle.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, Hank is a kisser. He also loves hugs.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Maggie licks my chin when I say "kiss." Goldie licks my hand or foot when she needs to go out side. Abbi doesn't lick but she nudges with affection where Maggie nudges to go outside. Good thing we can learn "their" language.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Shelly (pit bull) LOVES to lick. When people make a comment about pits being vicious, i say yea...she will lick you to death if her tail doesn't get you first. 

She will do a drive by licking on your hands, or if shes able to get to your face, you will be slobbered in kisses. Theres no way i can teach her not to lick, but thankfully she did learn the word "enough"


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Macintosh was not a licker would be lucky once every 6months
Dakota loves to lick and kiss but you can tell her to stop and she will
Evan licks and I am working on getting him to stop when asked, but we have an 8 month old baby that he just loves. Evan is almost a year old so tons of puppy still


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

No not really. I just sometimes get a quick lick after feeding Champ. I guess that's his way of saying "thank you". He'll also probably lick if I put my face right in front of his and make a kissy noise, but he usually doesn't just come up to anyone and lick them.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex likes to gives surprise licks, every so often he wants to randomly lick.


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

One of my puppies will literally lick my boyfriends face off until he begs for mercy. My other puppy licks also but not nearly as much. They are both very loveable and cuddly.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

If I get down on the floor, Max will lick my face off. He'd kiss a frog if it would stay still long enough. Wait, I think he actually DID kiss a frog once! It was funny - his best friend, also a Golden, would NEVER give kisses to anyone but me. (I yelled at a guy in a pet store who insisted "all Goldens give kisses" while shoving his face into Duke's. I told him if he got bit, it was his own ****** fault and to back off.) It would annoy the bejinkies out of his owner that she could beg for kisses and maybe, if he felt like it, Duke would give this little lick, but all I had to do was say the word and he was smoochin my face.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Not only does Charlie give kisses - he licks everything!! It drives me nuts (not the kisses - the extra licking). This week he's licked: the tile floor, the carpet, the cat, my husbands beer can, my plate with used tea bags on it, my comforter, his crate, snowflakes, a leaf on the ground, moss on the ground, crumbs on kitchen floor & my kids. I'd be okay with just kisses.....


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hannah_Leo (Nov 22, 2011)

Leo loves licking it is his favourite thing to do. If he isn't licking me he is licking everything else, my other dog included hahaha. Sometimes when he is licking he will close his eyes it must be so relaxing for him haha


----------



## Sun-Warrior (Feb 10, 2012)

Fascinating.

In that my first golden, Apollo Sun-Warrior, never licked me or my wife. But would regularly lick others, especially strangers.

And our two golden brothers now, Brady and Indy, never lick me, my wife, or others.

Except for brief, infrequent, licks (which we think occur because there's food on us).

So, I've thought that goldens don't lick much, due to those experiences.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

chester is a big licker, especially after naps. It's like he wakes up and automatically wants to come and give me kisses with his tail wagging. I love it. He also likes it when i grab his face soft and kiss his nose he goes crazy for that.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Oakley would lick all day if you let him  
Seger the very occasion tentative lick but that's it.
Carol


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Is he ever - Shadow would kiss you all day if you let him. I just say "give me a kiss" and he licks my face. My boyfriend lets him climb in bed and lick his face for 20+ minutes. I don't know how he does it. Haha. Shadow also likes to give hugs. Puts his paws on your shoulder and kisses you - tail wagging like crazy. Very affectionate puppy.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Bogey will give my face a single lick "kiss" when I get home. But at night he will lick my feet (if allowed) it seems a kind of calming/grooming action for him as it is typically shortly before bed time.

Reese our Leonberger will lick my neck or ear but not my face.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Pixie loves the puppy kisses, me on the other hand... :yuck:

Should mention that if possible she will go for the face!


----------



## aneesha (Mar 24, 2012)

Mostly a licker!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Sparkles when she is in the mood will pin your arm and bath it its no little kisses! She will almost never lick or only give the face a small kiss. Boots will only give the teeniest nose or check lick and only like one and you have to ask. Occasionly and only for my husband he will completely try and wash hubby's neck hehe.
Tink will lick my hands if I have handlotion on or come lay on my feet and try and like the tops of my feet. I think she likes my shrieks. Once in a great while she will give a lick as a kiss on my face.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Nope. Not at all. I have to literally BEG him to give me a kiss...and then its like a single lick on the nose.


This is Renny's behaviour, too. When he finally does give me a kiss, it's just a tiny one, not slobbery/non-stop ones like Lacey used to give!


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

One of my cues that Buddy is getting tired is he will start to "clean" my arms. He rarely licks faces, usually only first thing in the morning. But if he's sleepy he'll crawl his butt up to wherever I am, plop down, and start just licking the heck out of my hands and arms.

I think it's because when he was young, our other dog would clean his face (and still does!). I think it was comforting for him.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

My 15 week old, Sophie, licks my eyes every day (it feels wonderful). Just getting past her "nippy" stage she licks my wounds, too. If she can find a sore, she's on it. Also seems tuned into our emotions more than any other dog I've ever had. She just knows, with no words spoken. We've lost some loved ones and are grieving but had no clue a new dog would be so incredibly loving. She's like a healer. Now I believe there is such a thing. She's only 15 weeks old but seems to understand most things. Odd, eh?


----------



## Mhbutler (Aug 7, 2020)

newport said:


> Lola is not a big kisser. She rarely every licks me. Just find that interesting that she is so NOT a licker and other dogs I have had in the past past were huge lickers with the tongue.


My golden Milo loves to lick and lick .. not himself but people . I guess that is the way he gives his kisses . He is also a hugger . I never had a dog that lived to hug but milo he is the best hugger .He is so good . They are so smart also .


----------

